# mx-450 universal remote



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Does anybody know how to configure the mx-450 universal remote?



I have this unit and would like to add a device but not sure how to do it.

The owner's manual doesn't give much details.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Hold the "Main" button for a few seconds to access the setup menu. It should guide you through the process of adding devices, creating macros, editing button labels, etc.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Great. Thanks for the help. I tried that and it went to the sub menu's. I was also able to find a better manual for the remote which showed the steps.


----------



## User2017 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello,

I am trying to add sony ps4 to mx-450. I press Main for 3 seconds, go to basic set up, next, add a device, but I dont see anywhere on here for type of device on where to add gaming console, it just has tv,cable,sat, dvd, audio,aux,light,web-tv,dvr,vcr,ld,cd, and tape.

I went through them all and naturally none of them are applicable.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jk1947ind (Apr 20, 2017)

deleted


----------



## jk1947ind (Apr 20, 2017)

tripplej said:


> Great. Thanks for the help. I tried that and it went to the sub menu's. I was also able to find a better manual for the remote which showed the steps.


appreciate if you can share the manual you found.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

User2017 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to add sony ps4 to mx-450. I press Main for 3 seconds, go to basic set up, next, add a device, but I dont see anywhere on here for type of device on where to add gaming console, it just has tv,cable,sat, dvd, audio,aux,light,web-tv,dvr,vcr,ld,cd, and tape.
> 
> ...


PS4 would actually be a DVD player...

Not trying to make a sale here but I sell a TON of MX 780's that are so easy to get programmed correctly - I really hate the 450's


----------

